# Napoleon Total War - Warum Steam?



## randy_ (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab mir Napoleon Total War gekauft und nicht darauf geachten dass auf der verpackung stand, dass ich mich beim staem anmelden muss, wozu ist das gut, was ist das überhaupt und kostet es was?

das ist echt neuland für mich.

Grüße
andy


----------



## Monstermoe (24. Dezember 2011)

Steam ist eine Onlineplattform wo man sich Spiele kaufen und runterladen kann. Außerdem ist es auch ein Kopierschutzsystem da der Produkt Key an ein Benutzer Konto gebunden ist und zum aktivieren des Spieles eine Internetverbindung erforderlich ist. Außerdem wird das spiel in eine Bibliotek hinzugefügt und kann später auch ohne die CD/DVD installiert werden. Außerdem werden Updates usw. automatisch installiert.

Die nutzung von Steam ist kostenlos.


----------



## black_porkfire (24. Dezember 2011)

"Steam ist eine Plattform, die von Valve für die eigenen Spiele entwickelt wurde. Das System kann die Distribution und Wartung von Spielen bereitstellen. Außerdem wird es als Kopierschutz und Mehrspieler-Plattform genutzt. Valve führte das System am 12.09.2003 für die eigenen Spiele ein; mittlerweile nutzen auch viele andere Publisher das Angebot. Laut Valve gibt es über 30 Millionen Benutzerkonten. 2010 soll der Umsatz laut eines Marktanalysten bei 970 Millionen US-Dollar gelegen haben. Anfangs umstritten, ist Steam die einzige Plattform ihrer Art, die sich in der breiten Masse durchsetzen konnte. Nach wie vor umstritten ist Valves Handhabung der an den Account gekoppelten Spielen, die den Gebrauchtmarkt komplett unterbindet."

Special: Steam von Valve - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## randy_ (24. Dezember 2011)

Danke für eure schnelle Antworten.

monstermoe hat geschrieben, "da der Produkt Key an ein Benutzer Konto gebunden ist" -..kann ich das spiel dann nicht zusätzlich noch auf meinem notebook installieren und es dort auch spielen oder geht das nicht?
wie schaut es mit Virenschutz aus, wenn man einen mehrspieler modus hast?
und muss man ständig, um das spiel spielen zu können, online sein?
und kann man trotz der registrieung auch noch mods laden?

sorry, wegen der vielen fragen, aber das ist das erste spiel was ich bei staem registrieren muss.

wünsche euch allen schöne weihnachten


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (24. Dezember 2011)

randy_ schrieb:


> monstermoe hat geschrieben, "da der Produkt Key an ein Benutzer Konto gebunden ist" -..kann ich das spiel dann nicht zusätzlich noch auf meinem notebook installieren und es dort auch spielen oder geht das nicht?


 
Du kannst das Spiel auf so vielen Rechner spielen wie du willst. Einfach auf dem Laptop Steam installieren und dann mit dem bereits vorhandenem Steam Accont einloggen, Spiel über Steam laden oder per DVD installieren und fertig.
Das einzige was nicht geht ist mit einem Steam Account auf 2 Rechnern gleichzeitig Online zu spielen.




randy_ schrieb:


> wie schaut es mit Virenschutz aus, wenn man einen mehrspieler modus hast?



Sollte jeder für sich entscheiden ob er ein Virenschutz benutzt oder nicht. 




randy_ schrieb:


> und muss man ständig, um das spiel spielen zu können, online sein?



Steam hat ein Offline Modus, den kann man selber aktivieren oder wenn Steam keine Internetverbidung findet wird dieser automatisch eingeschaltet.
Kannst deine Spiele also auch offline spielen.



randy_ schrieb:


> und kann man trotz der registrieung auch noch mods laden?



Da Napoleon ein reiner Steam Titel ist,werden alle Mods die es für das Spiel gibt auch funktionieren.



randy_ schrieb:


> wünsche euch allen schöne weihnachten



Ebenso


----------



## Yellowbear (24. Dezember 2011)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Das einzige was nicht geht ist mit einem Steam Account auf 2 Rechnern gleichzeitig Online zu spielen.


 Und man kann das Spiel natürlich nicht später einmal weiterverkaufen, da es wie gesagt an den Account gebunden ist. Ansonsten ist Steam wirklich praktisch und die Suche nach Patches entfällt komplett, da diese automatisch über Steam geladen werden.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2011)

Das mit dem Verkaufen könnte man uU. umgehen, aber speziell hier glaub ich nicht, dass es so schlimm wäre, ein 10€-SPiel nicht nochmal verkaufen zu können  

Ansonsten ist Steam auch recht praktisch, Du kannst zB auch am PC eines Kumpels dich mit Deinem Account einloggen und dann das Spiel spielen, und wenn er das gleiche SPiel zufällig auch hat, muss man es nicht mal neu installieren oder runterladen. Und auch wenn Du mal Windows neu installierst Zb wegen neuer Hardware: einfach innerhalb vom Steam-Ordner den Ordner "Steamapps" und "Userdata" sichern, am neuen PC dann Steam installieren, die gesicherten Ordner in den neuen Steamordner reinkopieren - und schon kann man ohne Neuinstallation der Spiele loslegen, man muss nur ggf. die Spieldaten 1x checken lassen, das dauert meist höchstens 1-2 Minuten.


----------



## DarkMo (26. Dezember 2011)

für valve is steam auch sehr praktisch. kundendaten für lau, so ziemlich der selbe rotz wie ea mit ihrem origin (was mit bf3 eingeführt wurde). im großen un ganzen sicher unbedenklich, nen flaues gefühl bleibt bei mir dennoch immer. hab auch sonen dirt3 promo key, un weis, ned, was ich mit machen soll. origin langt mir - naja, is scho zuviel ^^, da muss ich mir steam ned au noch geben.

um mal paar super pro steam argumente zu entwerten ^^: auto patches sind kein alleinstellungsmerkmal von steam, sondern eigentlich mittlerweile standard. so ziemlich jedes gößere game checkt fix vorm start auf updates und zieht diese ggf automatisch. brauch man also nich steam, für solche "vorteile". schnelle neuinstallation... ob ich nu die daten von ner dvd "installiere" (was meist ja au ned sehr viel mehr wien schieben auf platte is) oder von ner anderen hdd wieder zurück kopiere... is doch relativ egal. zumal ich bei ner dvd die daten ned erst sichern muss, was ja auch zeit kostet. gut, bei patches muss man halt nochma einen laden, aber mein gott. zudem langts bei "normalen" titeln, die savegames zu sichern - platzersparnis.

steam is halt zwiespältig. wems gefällt, dem gefällts. man kann das ganze aber auch in nem anderen licht betrachten.


----------



## d00mfreak (26. Dezember 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> für valve is steam auch sehr praktisch. kundendaten für lau, so ziemlich der selbe rotz wie ea mit ihrem origin


 
Das musst du jetzt genauer erklären: E-Mail/Username und Passwort (mehr braucht es nicht für 'nen Steam Account) sind für dich datenschutzrechtlich relevante Kundendaten? Lol, man kanns mit der Paranoia auch übertreiben. Wenn sich jemand darüber beschwert, dass Spiele nicht mehr weiter verkauft werden können - ok. Wobei hier mehr oder weniger jeder Publisher, wenn er nicht schon auf Steam setzt, mittlerweile eh sein eigenes "Spiel wird an einen Account gebunden"-Süppchen kocht, Steam damit sogar noch den Vorteil bietet, sich nicht für jedes Spiel den Account merken zu müssen.

Insofern halte ich Steam für den besten Kompromiss aus Freiheit für den Kunden und dem Schutzbedürfnis der Publisher für ihre Produkte. Klar, wenn man schrecklich naiv ist, kann man durch weiterhin der kompletten DRM-Verzicht fordern. Steam dürfte unter den aktuellen bitteren Kopierschutz-Pillen noch die geschmacksneutralste sein.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> brauch man also nich steam, für solche "vorteile". schnelle neuinstallation... ob ich nu die daten von ner dvd "installiere" (was meist ja au ned sehr viel mehr wien schieben auf platte is) oder von ner anderen hdd wieder zurück kopiere... is doch relativ egal.


 Oh je oh je... dann kennst Du aber nur rel "kleine" Spiele... der DVD-Speed ist deutlich geringer als der Kopierspeed bei Festplatten, d.h. allein für das Daten-Verschieben geht schon mehr Zeit drauf. Zudem muss bei DVDs oft erst noch etwas entpackt werden, das ist meist kein reines Kopieren - daher heißt es ja auch "Installation" oder "Setup" und nicht "Kopiervorgang"  Wenn Du aber den/die Steam-Ordner gesichert hast => einmal rüberschieben in den neuen Steamordner, fertig. Wenn Du den Ordner auch noch auf der gleichen Festplatte gesichert hast, wo Du Steam neu installierst, geht es sogar noch viel schneller, da es nur ein Verschieben der "Standortinfos" der Ordner ist. Ich hab Steam auf E: , d.h. selbst wenn ich windows neu installiere, muss ich die Spiele nicht extra noch manuell sichern. 

Kopieren geht IMMER schneller als installieren. Bei 2-3 Spielen mag das egal sein, aber ich hab ca 12 Steam-Spiele, das sind >200GB. Wenn ich das von DVD installieren müsste, würd ich Tage da dransitzen... den Steam-Ordner kann ich aber - selbst wenn der nicht auf der gleichen Festplatte ist - einfach rüberkopieren. Im schlimmsten Falle starte ich den kopiervorgang, schaue dann im TV nen Film oder geh Enkaufen oder so, und wenn ich fertig bin, ist auch das Kopieren fertig. Kein dauerndes Einlegen von DVDs, kein Auswählen eines Ziel-Ordners, keine erneut Key-Eingabe für Aktivierung - nichts!

und vor allem... 



> gut, bei patches muss man halt nochma einen laden, aber mein gott.


keine mehrere Hundert MB an Patches... aber ach Gott, wenn man Zeit hat - was soll's...




> zumal ich bei ner dvd die daten ned erst sichern muss, was ja auch zeit kostet.


 Nö, Du kannst die Daten einfach da lassen, wo sie sind, Windows neu installieren, den alten Steamordner umbenennen, Steam neu installieren und dann die beiden og. Ordner in den neuen Steamordner verschieben. Vorausgesetzt Du hast nicht auch Deine ganzen Spiele auf C: und formatierst C:... 




> zudem langts bei "normalen" titeln, die savegames zu sichern - platzersparnis.


 was ist das denn bitte für ein komisches Argument ^^ Du brauchst doch durch das Sichern nicht mehr Platz als vorher bzw. nach einer Neuinstallation von Spielen wäre der glecihe Platz doch auch wieder "weg" ^^ 



So oder so: es geht ja nicht darum, ein Spiel nur deswegen zu kaufen, weil es ein Steam-Spiel ist. Aber Steam hat nunmal Vorteile und nicht nur, wie manche dauernd propagieren, Nachteile, die ich bis auf die Sache mit dem Verkaufen nicht als Nachteile empfinde.


----------

